# worpress website



## ohsoap (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone use a wordpress site instead of css?  I'd like to see how they differ in looks and functionality.  
Thanks,
G


----------



## jcw4815 (Feb 19, 2012)

*about a wordpress site.*

This post is a little old, but I have a wordpress site here: http://www.lyesoapstore.com
A lot of my web design customer's use wordpress so that's what I started using. Lot's of plugins and such available.


----------



## Deda (Feb 19, 2012)

Wordpress does use CSS.


----------



## IpourYouDrink (Apr 5, 2012)

If anyone needs help or has questions about Wordpress, please feel free to shoot me a message. I've been designing WP sites for years as a side job, and advice is always free


----------

